# Notebook

## Tommex

Hallo!

Ich werde mir das IBM Notebook R32 zulegen. (P4-1600,512MB-RAM, COMBO)

Hat irgendwer hier schon Erfahrung mit Gentoo auf diesem Notebook gesammelt? Wie gut kommt XFree mit TFTs klar?

Und wie stark kann/soll ich (macht es überhaupt Sinn) die Gentoo Installation zu optimieren?

Über ein paar Anregungen wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß,

Tommex

----------

## MasterOfMagic

Hallo!

Ich habe bei mir gerade am Wochenende Gentoo 1.2 auf einer DELL Inspiron 8200 installiert. Xfree macht mit TFT's keine Probleme. Zum Modell IBM R32 kann ich aber nicht viel sagen, jedenfalls hat bei mir auf meinem Notebook sämtliche Hardware problemlos funktioniert. 

Anhaltspunkte für Notebooks findest du auf

http://www.linux-on-laptops.com (ist etwas veraltet) bzw.

http://www.mobilix.org/

Speziell für das  IBM R32 gibt es noch:

http://www.angelfire.com/tx/WebDrifter/linux/mandrake82.html

Zum Kompilieren kann ich nicht viel sagen ob das nun wirklich soviel bringt, aber so von den ersten Eindrücken her ist das selbstkompilierte etwas schneller als beispielsweise eine SuSE 8.0. Jedoch Performancetests, die das belegen, habe ich leider keine.

mfG

MasterOfMagic

----------

## mathiasg

Die häufigsten Sachen die bei Notebooks Probleme bereiten können sind irgendwelche WinModems und probleme mit dem PowerManagement.

Der TFT von meinem Inspiron 8k1 hat auf anhieb funktioniert (nachdem ich die XFree config angepasst habe natürlich ;)

----------

## Gorbi_x

Also - ich hab' genau den R32, den Du Dir vermutlich zulegen moechtest. ;-)

Vorweg: Gentoo laeuft prima darauf. 

Saemtliche Hardware wird unterstuetzt, X sowieso, aber auch Netzwerk,

die eingebaute WLAN-Karte, Sound, USB usw..

Das einzige, was mir anfangs Sorgen bereitete, war die Suspend-Funktion. 

Kurz: Gentoo-Kernel mit ACPI kompiliert fuehrt zu einem Kernel Panic. 

ACPI abgeschaltet bzw. nicht einkompiliert, APM benutzen, dann klappt's. 

Die IBM-spezifischen Tasten, ThinkLight usw. werden ebenfalls unterstuetzt,

es existiert sogar ein Tool (Thinkpad Buttons, bislang wohl nicht

als ebuild), was noch eine detailliertere Konfiguration ermoeglicht,

bislang habe ich mich aber nicht weiter damit beschaeftigt. 

Das eingebaute Modem - nunja, keine Ahnung, da kein Bedarf. 

Fuer aeltere Thinkpads gab/gibt es einen Treiber, evtl. ist der

gleiche Chipsatz verbaut, so dass man dies mal probieren koennte. 

Beste Gruesse & viel Spass mit dem Geraet - ist ein nettes Teil. :-)

   Gorbi_x

----------

## Tommex

Danke!

Da bin ich ja jetzt happy .... hab nämlich auch schon gelesen, dass das R32 nicht so gut mit Linux läuft.

Gruß,

Tommex

----------

## KiLLaCaT

HI

noch ein tipp:

ich wuerd mir moeglichst bald ne GUI comlimieren, da aufloesungen, wie 800x600 px nicht gerade praktisch is.(glaub mir, ich hasse TFT + Shell)

jax

----------

